# K-pop Thread!



## Yeosin (Apr 6, 2015)

- New Content - 

Current Favorites 
Ailee 
Mamamoo
CLC
Luna
EXID


- Old Content - 



Spoiler



I haven't seen one yet so yasssss.

My favorite groups are f(x), Red Velvet, and debut group CLC. 

f(x)'s Krystal... hnng.




f(x) has a great sound and full of cuties like Krystal and Amber and Luna and Victoria and not Sulli but at least she sounds good. .






CLC is cute as f**k so yassss werk it.




gif by me c:

Red Velvet is full of cuties too but I love Ice Cream Cake and Automatic right now. Happiness was okay but eh, newer songs are better imo.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 6, 2015)

Omg, so I expected like exo or super junior or other rubbish when I came into this, but instead I find Krystal! <33 I love her so much~~ My fave groups are SHINee and f(x)


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 6, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> Omg, so I expected like exo or super junior or other rubbish when I came into this, but instead I find Krystal! <33 I love her so much~~ My fave groups are SHINee and f(x)



Ay ay ay don't be bashing EXO here homie. 


*casually has EXO Call Me Baby in background on repeat*

But Krystal is UGH _P E R F E C T I O N_


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 6, 2015)

First K-pop I heard in my life, actually pretty catchy.


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 6, 2015)

Why do people feel the need to be nasty about EXO tbh?? 

I'm not a huge girl group person but I love Red Velvet! Ice Cream Cake is such a great album, Somethin Kinda Crazy being my favorite


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 6, 2015)

K-Pop is a dark hole that will leave you confused, poorer, and you will have a much, MUCH higher standard for a partner. It's great, really!

I'm not gonna list who I like because there ain't enough time in this day for a word vomit, but there's a lot.


----------



## Meliara (Apr 6, 2015)

<-- shawol


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 6, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> *Ay ay ay don't be bashing EXO here homie. *
> 
> 
> *casually has EXO Call Me Baby in background on repeat*
> ...





aleonhart said:


> *Why do people feel the need to be nasty about EXO tbh?? *
> 
> I'm not a huge girl group person but I love Red Velvet! Ice Cream Cake is such a great album, Somethin Kinda Crazy being my favorite



Hi there, the exo thing is for these reasons, and SJ has similar things.  Exo fans have also been known to target SHINee fans, such as pinning blame for things that happened at music shows on shawols, and completely buying out shinee concert tickets, only to sell them back to shawols at ridiculous prices. Plus their whole 'exodus' thing that's happening right now as a way to gloss over the fact two members were bullied into leaving the group :/. But that's more SM's fault than theirs.


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 6, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> Hi there, the exo thing is for these reasons, and SJ has similar things.  Plus their whole 'exodus' thing that's happening right now as a way to gloss over the fact two members were bullied into leaving the group :/. But that's more SM's fault than theirs.



Well, assuming that post is true, and all those things are truly how they feel and not a miscommunication... I wouldn't like them as people. I still enjoy there music though and Lay is HELLA cute.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Apr 6, 2015)

Any song suggestions for someone new to K-pop?


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 6, 2015)

Kissyme100 said:


> Any song suggestions for someone new to K-pop?



Current Favorites --
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glXgSSOKlls - Red Velvet // Ice Cream Cake
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qmsJbJasfo - CLC // Pepe 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF8m2JIDjKU - Taemin // Danger
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-qm0xh0VK4 - EXO // Call Me Baby


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 6, 2015)

i've also recently gotten into K-pop <3 i'm really into Girls Day right now! F(x) is also really nice, and AOA


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 6, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> Hi there, the exo thing is for these reasons, and SJ has similar things.  Exo fans have also been known to target SHINee fans, such as pinning blame for things that happened at music shows on shawols, and completely buying out shinee concert tickets, only to sell them back to shawols at ridiculous prices. Plus their whole 'exodus' thing that's happening right now as a way to gloss over the fact two members were bullied into leaving the group :/. But that's more SM's fault than theirs.



Not aiming this at you dear.

I've glossed over this and my god people are very sensitive. I think there's a certain point where the line needs to be drawn because throwing around accusations like that, over some really minor ****, is extremely detrimental. There are so few allowances that should be given, and really no one gets one, that people need to learn how to differentiate where the problematic areas are. Off-the-cuff comments between friends and actual acts of ignorant oppression are way too often lumped together. The former warrants a talking to, education, and an apology if they're sorry, but not this level of protest. Throw that passion for equality to actual causes and fights that can and do make a stronger form of change.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 6, 2015)

oooohhh i also really like Apink~


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 6, 2015)

But then...essentially every group in kpop is guilty of the things listed there? I mean, that doesn't excuse it. It's beyond annoying when Kai or Tao's skin color is poked fun of, but that's sort of the Korean/Asian culture. Are you telling me that SHINee members don't say stuff about Taemin's skin either? I specifically remember a radio interview where (I think it was) Key who made a comment about both Kai and Taemin being dark so they shouldn't say anything about skin color. Taemin also said something about Kai's skin color, calling him the name of a dark, international celebrity. 

And even though I love Krishan, as fans we don't know all of the reasons behind their departure. I'm sure SM isn't innocent in this whole debacle, but I don't think Krishan are either. And this is SM we're talking about anyway. Pretty sure most of their groups have had issues with disbanding/members leaving, so it's not really all that crazy. I don't think it's a "cover" for their leaving either. It's been almost a year since Kris left. Luhan left in October. It's been a while. What's left but to move on and show them EXO's still a powerhouse without them?

Oh, and the EXO-L issues. I'll agree with you that a number of EXO-L are...too much to say the least, but why are you taking it out on EXO exactly? Sure some of their fans are bad seeds, but that's not really EXO's fault is it? I actually love both EXO and SHINee and these fan wars are beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

where's the j-rock thread


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

Prabha said:


> where's the j-rock thread



make one? :3


----------



## yosugay (Apr 7, 2015)

jonghyun's album is so good like ughH
this is my fave song from there but like all of the songs on there are good


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> make one? :3



I feel like not enough people like it


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I feel like not enough people like it



i guess we'll never know if you don't try and find out.  

tbh i don't really listen to it myself, but i do like j-pop quite a bit.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> i guess we'll never know if you don't try and find out.
> 
> tbh i don't really listen to it myself, but i do like j-pop quite a bit.



hmm... I haven't tried J-pop. Is it any good? I've listened to K-pop.. but I wasn't really a fan.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

Prabha said:


> hmm... I haven't tried J-pop. Is it any good? I've listened to K-pop.. but I wasn't really a fan.



i like it, but i haven't listened to enough to really form a proper opinion i guess? i mainly stick to Perfume, Morning Musume, Flower and Kyary Pamyu Pamyu


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> i like it, but i haven't listened to enough to really form a proper opinion i guess? i mainly stick to Perfume, Morning Musume, Flower and Kyary Pamyu Pamyu



cool, maybe I'll try it out. I love listening to japanese vs english music. 
Now all i have to do is learn japanese so I don't have to keep looking for translations for the lyrics. #struggle


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

Prabha said:


> cool, maybe I'll try it out. I love listening to japanese vs english music.
> Now all i have to do is learn japanese so I don't have to keep looking for translations for the lyrics. #struggle



hope you find something you like! oooh i've done that before with the KH and KH2 opening songs. haha good luck, japanese is a difficult language to learn, but i heard pimsleur is really good for learning it


----------



## Aniko (Apr 7, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> Hi there, the exo thing is for these reasons, and SJ has similar things.  Exo fans have also been known to target SHINee fans, such as pinning blame for things that happened at music shows on shawols, and completely buying out shinee concert tickets, only to sell them back to shawols at ridiculous prices. Plus their whole 'exodus' thing that's happening right now as a way to gloss over the fact two members were bullied into leaving the group :/. But that's more SM's fault than theirs.



I've just read half of it and I'm afraid that fat shaming, colorism, cissexism is not just with their band.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 7, 2015)

Aniko said:


> I've just read half of it and I'm afraid that fat shaming, colorism, cissexism is not just with their band.



yeah im pretty sure every group is guilty of most of those things if not all


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 7, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> Not aiming this at you dear.
> 
> I've glossed over this and my god people are very sensitive. I think there's a certain point where the line needs to be drawn because throwing around accusations like that, over some really minor ****, is extremely detrimental. There are so few allowances that should be given, and really no one gets one, that people need to learn how to differentiate where the problematic areas are. Off-the-cuff comments between friends and actual acts of ignorant oppression are way too often lumped together. The former warrants a talking to, education, and an apology if they're sorry, but not this level of protest. Throw that passion for equality to actual causes and fights that can and do make a stronger form of change.



I... don't see how homophobic, colourist, sexist, cissexist remarks are things that you should just accept in a person? Or that they're minor? I for one, could never be a fan of a grown adult who says such things. 



aleonhart said:


> But then...essentially every group in kpop is guilty of the things listed there? I mean, that doesn't excuse it. It's beyond annoying when Kai or Tao's skin color is poked fun of, but that's sort of the Korean/Asian culture. Are you telling me that SHINee members don't say stuff about Taemin's skin either? I specifically remember a radio interview where (I think it was) Key who made a comment about both Kai and Taemin being dark so they shouldn't say anything about skin color. Taemin also said something about Kai's skin color, calling him the name of a dark, international celebrity.
> 
> And even though I love Krishan, as fans we don't know all of the reasons behind their departure. I'm sure SM isn't innocent in this whole debacle, but I don't think Krishan are either. And this is SM we're talking about anyway. Pretty sure most of their groups have had issues with disbanding/members leaving, so it's not really all that crazy. I don't think it's a "cover" for their leaving either. It's been almost a year since Kris left. Luhan left in October. It's been a while. What's left but to move on and show them EXO's still a powerhouse without them?
> 
> Oh, and the EXO-L issues. I'll agree with you that a number of EXO-L are...too much to say the least, but why are you taking it out on EXO exactly? Sure some of their fans are bad seeds, but that's not really EXO's fault is it? I actually love both EXO and SHINee and these fan wars are beyond ridiculous.



You can't really excuse racism with it being korean/asian culture... I get what you mean, in that it is particularly rampant there, but so are things like bullying, which go hugely underaddressed compared to western countries - and that doesn't make it okay. 

Taemin did something say something like that, you're right and I was _hugely_ pissed off at him >.< However, I think, but don't quote me on this, that he apologised, or least stopped doing that. 

Cover was probably the wrong word, what I meant was that they're kind of using the fact that two members left on bad terms, as some sort of promotional thing :/. Like you say, that part is SM's issue though.

The fan wars _are_ ridiculous, I hate the idea of fandoms pitched against each other - it's just silly. I do bring it up bc it is known that exo fans have done this, specifically to shinee fans for some reason? It's so bizarre.



Aniko said:


> I've just read half of it and I'm afraid that fat shaming, colorism, cissexism is not just with their band.



Nope, I wasn't trying to say that it was! Just that in my view, that they are one of the worst. There are other groups as well that have done sh**ty things, unfortunately enough 


------------------------------------------------


Help me, I've had 4minute's crazy stuck in my head all day~ Jiyoon is total hair goals tbh.


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 7, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> You can't really excuse racism with it being korean/asian culture... I get what you mean, in that it is particularly rampant there, but so are things like bullying, which go hugely underaddressed compared to western countries - and that doesn't make it okay.
> 
> Taemin did something say something like that, you're right and I was _hugely_ pissed off at him >.< However, I think, but don't quote me on this, that he apologised, or least stopped doing that.
> 
> ...



The reason I brought up the cultural debate was not as an excuse for their behavior, but to challenge the fact that you're sort of using EXO as a scapegoat for basically something a large number of people from that culture are guilty of. It's not right. It should be changed. But we have to remember their culture is entirely different from western cultures. Being Asian myself, I kind of see the perspective that...they don't really see that their mentality is offensive or harmful. 

If you have the source of when Taemin apologized, I'd like to see it, because I've yet to hear of that. At the end of the day, a lighter skin tone is still ideal in Korean culture, so I'm not so convinced that they've "stopped" that way of thinking. 

Also, I don't think SM is REALLY using Krishan's leaving to promote EXODUS. But tbh, even if they are, I don't really see what's wrong with that. It's not really in bad taste imo? And they're the ones who broke off the contract anyway. And you're right, especially with the case of Shawols getting banned at some music show because some rowdy EXO-L claimed they were Shawols. But again, I don't see why you're making it a problem with EXO. Every group has their share of terrible fans.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 7, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> snip



I didn't articulate well enough, I was merely saying that the examples listed is not enough to call someone homophobic, colorist, cissexist, or sexist. Are the comments they made warranted to be called that? I don't think so because you might as well extend the same treatment to everyone. This is just a case of cultural upbringing that is still stuck in an old viewpoint. Remember they are young and they can still grow and learn. So even if you, yourself holds this against them, I certainly won't. 

To add personal experience as a dark-skinned, Asian, homosexual male that has been called everything under the sun, I found that people who live in the Asian/Korean culture have to experience the other side of life. As with a lot of other people. The stigma is deeply ingrained and openminded-ness is more often rarer I'd like. And while it doesn't excuse any offensive remarks or actions, I found that there isn't any malice in it. The movement of identity and equality in Asia is still very young; there are frankly not enough leaders to spearhead and challenge the viewpoints. So for now, allow people to have the opportunity to better themselves.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 8, 2015)

Amber and 4minute are my favs right now.
I will marry Amber some day. I will.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 9, 2015)

I've heard like 1 kpop song
I really prefer JPOP but that's just me <3


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 9, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> -snip-






Fhyn_K said:


> -snip-



We will have to agree to disagree on this occasion. I definitely completely agree that this is _not_ something that's exclusive to exo, or k-pop groups it's literally everywhere korea. It is ingrained, and for example xenophobia is particularly rampant in japan. And I realize that they themselves don't necessarily know that what they're saying is harmful, however that doesn't mean it _isn't_. You could say that about many things, such as western celebrities going around using, just for an example, transphobic slurs - they might not acknowledge or know that they're being hurtful, but they still are.

In my personal time of viewing news and such of most, if not all groups (since about 2009 when I got into k-pop), exo along with super junior have come out as being the most problematic in my view. Again, that's not to say other groups don't make mistakes, but they've either been reprimanded or much more infrequent. So if it seems like I'm using them as a scapegoat for the entire culture, that's not the case at all, as like I say **** happens in everyday korea/asia all the time. Doesn't mean you shouldn't challenge it!

And I am absolutely all for people growing and bettering themselves! I didn't mean to sound as if I'm not. If someone does apologize, or in the future realize what they did/acknowledge it, and tries to improve on that, then it's absolutely fantastic!  I'm only talking about how things currently stand. I couldn't be a fan of someone who _currently _holds such attitudes/remarks. (Well, I also happen to not like their music either but that's besides the point ) People always have the opportunity to change! :3

Sidenote: I think countries in asia are very slowly taking baby steps to more open-minded societies. I'm counting on the younger generation! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yoshisaur said:


> Amber and 4minute are my favs right now.
> I will marry Amber some day. I will.



Woah! Back off my wife~


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm not saying it shouldn't be challenged, I just think it's ridiculous that so many anti-fans act as if EXO are the sole culprit and use that reason to justify their dislike for them, when as I've said, that entire culture is guilty of it. Sure, EXO have been "caught" saying it more times than other groups (and suju), but I feel a part of that is due to the fact that they have so many people in their groups as well as their being largely successful. More people will pay more attention to what they say. I also find it a little confusing that you keep repeating that you can't support a group that holds these views while also saying it's ingrained. I'm honestly not cramming EXO down your throat here, because you should be free to dislike whatever you please, but using that reason just comes off as contradicting.

I agree that the lack of intent to harm doesn't change the fact that it does harm, but it's also ethnocentric to treat their culture as if it were similar to our own.


----------



## StevenKnight (Oct 28, 2015)

Twice is coming ~~ if u know kpop 

Hey,recently i just found an korean song free download website.
Kpop Lover can have a look !! ^^


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 28, 2015)

StevenKnight said:


> Twice is coming ~~ if u know kpop



I love their song so much! I'm glad Momo got put back in the group (I stopped watching SIXTEEN when she got eliminated LOL)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2015)

I really like 2NE1 (my most favorite group). Has anyone heard about their comeback?


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 28, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> I really like 2NE1 (my most favorite group). Has anyone heard about their comeback?



I'll repost this cause I think you missed it


crystalmilktea said:


> I haven't heard anything :/ I feel like it's slightly safe to assume they won't have a full comeback again (for a while, at least)... everyone seems to be splitting off and doing their own things. Zero sign of album preparation :c


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> I'll repost this cause I think you missed it



Yeah, I completely forgot that I had posted on here earlier. Sorry!


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 28, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> Yeah, I completely forgot that I had posted on here earlier. Sorry!



Nah it's ok, it was a different kpop thread!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 11, 2015)

2NE1 IS MAKING A COMEBACK ON THE 21ST

IM DYING


----------



## aericell (Nov 11, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> 2NE1 IS MAKING A COMEBACK ON THE 21ST
> 
> IM DYING



OMG IS IT OFFICIAL?? CONFIRMED??


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 11, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> OMG IS IT OFFICIAL?? CONFIRMED??



YESSS IM DYING


----------



## ime_rbs (Nov 11, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> OMG IS IT OFFICIAL?? CONFIRMED??



YES! OMG IM SO EXCITED. JUST LITERALLY SCREAMED WHEN I HEARD ABOUT IT!


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 11, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> 2NE1 IS MAKING A COMEBACK ON THE 21ST
> 
> IM DYING



LOL WAS LOOKING FOR THIS THREAD TO CORRECT MYSELF welp guess no US debut for CL


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 11, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> LOL WAS LOOKING FOR THIS THREAD TO CORRECT MYSELF welp guess no US debut for CL



lol is that still a thing?

so comebacks we have coming up:
2NE1
BAP
IKON / WINNER? 
BANGTAN

idk. im bad at news

- - - Post Merge - - -



i just wanted to comment on this bit, sorry xD 

i think in Asia the idea of racism is still very erm... new? asian countries have been closed off from the rest of the world for some time. the level of diversity and assimilation is nowhere near what we are used to. if we are talking korea, there is blatant racism that foreigners there have talked about, but to the koreans its simply "fascination" towards someone different. they don't fully understand that their actions or words are rude. is it racist, yes. do they realize its racist, probably not. should they apologize and never do it again, yes. its only because kpop is now on that hallyu wave that we have this clash of sentiments. 

ohoh, i forgot VIXX comeback.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 11, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> lol is that still a thing?
> 
> so comebacks we have coming up:
> 2NE1
> ...



And TTS and EXID


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 11, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> And TTS and EXID



is tts the girls generation subunit? idk, i dont keep up with girl groups since i can hardly keep up with boy groups. xD


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 11, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> is tts the girls generation subunit? idk, i dont keep up with girl groups since i can hardly keep up with boy groups. xD



Yeah LOL Taeyeon, Tiffany and Seohyun. No worries, I understand!

VIXX's comeback song was pretty good, I thought it had SHINee/SM vibes (and are guy chokers a trend now...? First GOT7 Bam Bam and now all of them LOL).

Agree with your point about Asia and racism - blackface still exists (though rare, but not completely gone like in other countries) on TV, and cultural appropriation (l0l) especially in hip hop/rap (Unpretty Rapster Truedy looking at you wearing foundation 3 shades darker and pretending you half black).


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 11, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Yeah LOL Taeyeon, Tiffany and Seohyun. No worries, I understand!
> 
> VIXX's comeback song was pretty good, I thought it had SHINee/SM vibes (and are guy chokers a trend now...? First GOT7 Bam Bam and now all of them LOL).
> 
> Agree with your point about Asia and racism - blackface still exists (though rare, but not completely gone like in other countries) on TV, and cultural appropriation (l0l) especially in hip hop/rap (Unpretty Rapster Truedy looking at you wearing foundation 3 shades darker and pretending you half black).



omg chokers. u cant leave out namjoon for that xDD 

omfg truedy. she needs to gfto. the worst part about her is that even after people have told her to stop she just dismisses it. rapping about being the "black queen" and the hardships of koreas "first black people" like she's part of it all. and don't even get me started on her subpar rap-making and imitating mirae.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 12, 2015)

So 2NE1's comeback is really just

CL solo round two.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 12, 2015)

Yaaaay! K-pop! I used to be all about it, man good stuff I kind of lost track of all the new coming groups and now I haven't listen to k-pop in a loooong long time! I miss it xD


----------



## Promarged36 (Nov 12, 2015)

I like 2ne1 songs bcoz the songs are pretty good and they have a cool vibe in each of their music videos and fashion.


----------



## Nizzy (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm just put him right here  can't wait till the 30th​


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 12, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> So 2NE1's comeback is really just
> 
> CL solo round two.



are u ****ting me??????????????????????????????????????????????

YG IM LOOKING AT YOU.


----------



## Yeosin (Jun 25, 2016)

>> Reviving my thread to say

KCON NY WAS AMAZING. 

AILEE SLAYED!!!!!

MAMAMOO SLAYYYYEEDD...

SEVENTEEN KILLLEEDD IT!


----------



## jiny (Jun 25, 2016)

ThatOneCcj said:


> >> Reviving my thread to say
> 
> KCON NY WAS AMAZING.
> 
> ...



AW IM HAPPY U GOT TO GO TO KCON!!!


----------



## Yeosin (Jun 25, 2016)

kianli said:


> AW IM HAPPY U GOT TO GO TO KCON!!!



IT WAS SOOO GOOD OMG.

I have a few recordings I'll upload when I get home to non-hotel wifi...


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jun 25, 2016)

I absolutely love 4minute's cover of Kelis's Milkshake





*(ツ)*


----------



## obesememe (Jul 11, 2016)

bultaeorene


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 11, 2016)

OH MY GIRL IS AMAZING. 

Binnie is my favorite she is a precious bean.


----------



## jiny (Jul 11, 2016)

obesememe said:


> bultaeorene



fiyaaaaaaaa fireeeeeeeee

omg my main groups i stan are bts, exo, twice & gg. i also loved taeyeon's new songs, why & starlight ahh


----------



## tae (Jul 11, 2016)

right now I love wonder girls.


----------



## c h i h a r u (Jul 11, 2016)

omg this thread is from last year.

shinee are the kings of kpop its a confirmed fact.


----------



## Locket (Jul 11, 2016)

I"ve been into SNSD (Girls Generation) since like September- October

I have a list all sorted out actually 



Spoiler:  Bias list



1. Sunny
2. Jessica (yes, she's not a member anymore, but I like her)
3. Taeyeon
4. Sooyoung
5. Tiffany
6. Seohyun
7. Yuri
8. Yoona
9. Hyoyeon



I really like Mr. Taxi, Genie, and Dancing queen of their songs right now 

I'm not really a fan of boy groups tbh


----------



## Krystal10140 (Jul 12, 2016)

ey ey ey ey ey hands up if ur feeling the vibe now


----------



## Krystal10140 (Jul 15, 2016)

kianli said:


> fiyaaaaaaaa fireeeeeeeee
> 
> omg my main groups i stan are bts, exo, twice & gg. i also loved taeyeon's new songs, why & starlight ahh



i love why ah. its so lit


----------



## Yeosin (Jul 15, 2016)

Why so Lonely has me dead. 

Wonder Girls made an AMAZING COMEBACK!!!


----------



## Aniko (Jul 20, 2016)

There are some things I don't get about k-pop related websites, that obsession with plastic surgery and height. Especially height, I understand the curiosity, but I saw many posts about fans wondering if they were too tall or too short for their favorite idols and it seemed like a serious matter.  "OMG, I'm 5'8" what Jungkook will think of me???!!! "(don't get it)


----------



## Yeosin (Jul 25, 2016)

f(x) All Mine is giving me life, what are your guys' weekly favs?


----------



## riummi (Jul 25, 2016)

I've kind of fallen out of K-pop ;o; I feel really old for saying this but it wasn't as good as it used to be a few years back lol BUT there are some new groups that give me hope. I absolutely love iKon and Day6. I'm getting tired of the new girl groups (aside from the ones like f(x), Apink, 2ne1, etc) because I don't find any of their songs catchy (plus they just look pretty and do random stuff while singing)


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

riummi said:


> I've kind of fallen out of K-pop ;o; I feel really old for saying this but it wasn't as good as it used to be a few years back lol BUT there are some new groups that give me hope. I absolutely love iKon and Day6. I'm getting tired of the new girl groups (aside from the ones like f(x), Apink, 2ne1, etc) because I don't find any of their songs catchy (plus they just look pretty and do random stuff while singing)


I like ikon too! Who's your bias? Mine is Junhoe <3 his voice made me fall in love <33

mm i feel you with the girl groups, i don't really like them that much?? i only stan girls' generation tho. too bad they haven't released much this year, besides taeyeon & tiffany. I like f(x) too. I don't stan them much, but I do like their music. My bias is amber. 2ne1 is gr8 too, dara's my bias. i do stan twice too, they're cool. my biases are chaeyoung & dahyun


----------



## riummi (Jul 25, 2016)

kianli said:


> I like ikon too! Who's your bias? Mine is Junhoe <3 his voice made me fall in love <33
> 
> mm i feel you with the girl groups, i don't really like them that much?? i only stan girls' generation tho. too bad they haven't released much this year, besides taeyeon & tiffany. I like f(x) too. I don't stan them much, but I do like their music. My bias is amber. 2ne1 is gr8 too, dara's my bias. i do stan twice too, they're cool. my biases are chaeyoung & dahyun



mines is bobby but all of them are really awesome ;o;


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

riummi said:


> mines is bobby but all of them are really awesome ;o;



ooh bobby is pretty cute too ;w; true! i honestly think all of them have the looks & talent


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

I keep getting in and out of K-pop, idk why I usually drift away from it, I enjoy most of the songs I listen to


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 25, 2016)

Remember when everyone on TBT made fun of people for liking K-pop but now it seems everybody likes it?

Pepperidge farm remembers.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 25, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Remember when everyone on TBT made fun of people for liking K-pop but now it seems everybody likes it?
> 
> Pepperidge farm remembers.



let's go back to everyone making fun of it


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 2, 2016)

Ayyyyy I found *MY PEOPLE~ *

Idk why but it's so comforting finding people into kpop. 

I'm into alot of kpop but boy group wise i'm repping Shinee, BTS and Winner and girl group wise F(x), Mamamoo and Girls' Generation. 

HMU~<3


----------

